# Yanmar YM 1702 D transmission oil



## Ric1960xo (May 20, 2020)

Can any yanmar 1702 owners advise me what fluid I need in my tractor, l take it I'll need a universal fluid but I'm at a loss what grade. I also would like to know is the hydraulic fluid separate for the lift arms or use the same fluid. If its separate how do I find the level. As you can tell I've no handbook for the tractor, so if you could r
recommend one with relevant information. I've attached 2 photos I showing the what I believe to be the dip and fill point for the transmission.


----------



## Ric1960xo (May 20, 2020)

These are the photos


----------



## Ric1960xo (May 20, 2020)

Could anyone recommend a good handbook to Yanmar YM1702D and where I can buy one please?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I think bmaverick can answer all your Yanmar questions. We have a few manuals in our manual section, have a browse.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Ric1960xo said:


> Can any yanmar 1702 owners advise me what fluid I need in my tractor, l take it I'll need a universal fluid but I'm at a loss what grade. I also would like to know is the hydraulic fluid separate for the lift arms or use the same fluid. If its separate how do I find the level. As you can tell I've no handbook for the tractor, so if you could r
> recommend one with relevant information. I've attached 2 photos I showing the what I believe to be the dip and fill point for the transmission.


I use Tractor Suppcus


Ric1960xo said:


> Could anyone recommend a good handbook to Yanmar YM1702D and where I can buy one please?


https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/YANMAROM.htm

I use Tractor Supply Traveler brand. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...al-tractor-trans-hydraulic-fluid?cm_vc=-10005

The transmission case is the reservoir for the shared fluid for transmission and hydraulics.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ric1960xo said:


> Can any yanmar 1702 owners advise me what fluid I need in my tractor, l take it I'll need a universal fluid but I'm at a loss what grade. I also would like to know is the hydraulic fluid separate for the lift arms or use the same fluid. If its separate how do I find the level. As you can tell I've no handbook for the tractor, so if you could recommend one with relevant information. I've attached 2 photos I showing the what I believe to be the dip and fill point for the transmission.


EZ. J20C is the hydraulic transmission fluid to use. The YM-Series of tractor is also the John Deere 50-Series tractors, just painted JD green.  

J20C meets and exceeds all of the Yanmar requirements. Store brands like TSC, Farm & Fleet, Rural King also have their fluids, just read the jugs to ensure it meets the J20C requirements. FYI, the Ford/New Holland and CASE fluids are DIFFERENT. Thus, do not use them. 

On the Yanmar Tractor Users Group found here has a large community to help you. https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io 

Also, this forum here is a great help as well. It just depends on what you are after at the time.


----------

